# New project.



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Just set this bad boy up. Lots of plants from my pond. Iv got it outside so I'll see how this goes. Pond water in there also and a crap ton of nasty bugs lol. If it wasn't dark outside when I grabbed the plants I would have dropped them.

Iv got one goldfish in there so I just wanna see how it does with 0 care. I don't want to clean or feed it at all. So far i have seen him eat a ton of bugs and a few small snails. This guy is pretty much eating anything it sees. 

Well check it out.


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

That's convenient my sister was going to pond her gold fish cause she doesn't like it. Post how it goes so I'll now if her fish will survive.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

if you put a goldfish in a pond it will be fine. i have a pond in my back yard with a ton of goldfish in there that are just fine.


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

just don't put it in a natural body of water that connects to streams. There are lots and lots of ornamental ponds and many owners will be glad to have one more goldfish.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I second that. I'd be happy if someone added new goldfish to my pond. Only reason I put a tank outside is just to really get a front row seat to the activities that they do. And so far it's kinda cool to watch this goldfish pick threw the plants and "hunt" for the bugs it is eating. Also I get to watch the plant growth and see the bugs swim threw the water stuff I normally wouldn't see happen in the pond.


----------



## Fish chick (Feb 18, 2012)

That's a cool idea


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i built a stand that will hold four 55 gallon tanks..when the wife and i find a more permanent home i am going to use it outside in the summer along with all of my 110 gallon tubs.keeping fish outside during the summer is great...just wait til you net them to bring them inside in the fall...the colors will amaze you...


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

What are you fish are you keeping outside John? Iv just got a couple goldfish in the tank. So far it's neat looking threw there while we are outside.


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have kept all kinds of fish outside...several years ago i split a box of german blue rams with a friend...i put my 50 out in a tub with a bunch of plants...when i brought them in the house in september their colors were astounding...out of 50 fish i got 17 pairs which i got $30 a pair for..the rest were males that i sold to a shop for $6.00 each...
congo tetras..black and red phantoms..and other tetras , rasboras and others...right now i have some odessa barbs breeding in the basement....about 150 fry so far..many i will save for future breeding stock..odessas are one of the most beautiful fish you will ever see..especially when the males are in full breeding dress...get a dozen of them and set them up in a tank like a 30 long..natural dark gravel..plenty of plants..you don't even need a heater..some nice cories and you are set....

http://www.google.com/imgres?hl=en&...187&start=0&ndsp=28&ved=1t:429,r:17,s:0,i:142


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Oh wow loha they are beautiful! Someday I'll have a set up like you. I just gotta keep expanding. I'm trying to build a stand of tanks with a vary nice stand that will hold 2 55g tanks and 4 10g tanks. That will free up much more room in my condo for more tanks. I want to try to set more up outside but I'm scared of the conditions it needs to stay but here in Wisconsin it stays pretty warm in the summer. I also would love to sit down with you one of these days and talk to you about breeding. So far even with guppies I'm having no luck. I'm thinking of getting a new pair of them. Do you think they would be ok in a un heated tank outside?


----------



## Redhead305 (May 30, 2012)

benefits of living in florida is year round warm weather


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

If I put fish outside here in South Carolina, I'd fry them! Has made it 110 this summer.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

We have hit 108 this summer so far during the heat wave. Hopefully we won't get that again.


----------

